# My newest favourite slimline



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always have loved the slimline. I can't understand why some folks think they are a lesser pen than any other. With the exception of pens that need a tenon ( tendon to some  ) I don't believe they are any simpler to make either.

This is a stainless steel bolt shaft for the top half with stainless steel washers in the bottom half. The black is of course PR Princess' cool PR.  I 'oversanded' around the rings to make grip ridges.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning use of design and materials, well done[]

Tendons work for me too


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pen. Your creations always amaze me.


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great looking pen! Steven, are you using a metal lathe to turn these down?


----------



## drayman (Jan 2, 2008)

hi steven, what can i say but well done, again[^]


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonF_
> <br />Another great looking pen! Steven, are you using a metal lathe to turn these down?


This was my queston also. What type of lathe and what tools? By the way great job as usual []


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milpaul_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.[]
Yes, I do often use my metal lathe on the stainless steel using normal HSS bits. However, it really is just as easy to do on a wood lathe. I still use a file to turn steel more often than not though, especially when I need some shaping. The hardest part is drilling down the centre. I have broken more centre drills than I will ever tell my wife!!!!

I'm also real sorry that the pic seems so crummy. It looked nice and sharp before I posted it. The black actually shines more than the steel.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

I THINK WE HAVE A WINNER![]


----------



## fernhills (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice,[][]i always liked the slimline to,carl


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one fine lookin' slim. I also like the slim. []


----------



## fuzzydog (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work!

Does using the bolt in the upper half of the barrel make this pen a bit top heavy?

David


----------



## LEAP (Jan 2, 2008)

Understated elegence, a real classy pen.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> <br />Beautiful work!
> 
> Does using the bolt in the upper half of the barrel make this pen a bit top heavy?
> ...



Normally would, but to keep it light, I did it B2B. I also drilled a 7mm hole by mistake. I meant to use a 6.3mm as I wasn't going to use the brass tube. Maybe the brass tube with a layer of CA is fractionally lighter than the removed metal? []


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent pen! I really like your use of stainless. Great idea!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen Steve, I like the washer/ring concept very much![]
I love Slimlines too as they are very customisable, I still make them but only use the better platings![]


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job skip, outstanding design and innovation.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen !!!

I'm with you: All of the pens I make use the slimline kits. I get my enjoyment from harvesting the wood, cutting blanks from the logs, embellishing with contrasting wood, corian, bone, antler, etc, and more recently trying to make knots.

Some day I'll try to make a metal pen, but the harvesting may be difficult.[]

Larry


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice--excellent work.[]


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jan 2, 2008)

Very creative, with great workmanship! Congratulations on a fine piece of work.

Joe


----------



## louisbry (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen Steven.  Your slimline is certainly not simple.


----------



## R2 (Jan 2, 2008)

A true standout Skiprat. Wonderful design and execution. Goes to show what can be done with the humble slimline.[][][]


----------



## papaturner (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!! Wish i had a better adjective to use but I can`t come up with one.
You are truly the artist craftsman.

Perry


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes l agree with you Perry Awesome work/pen[]


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding! So you use a file to turn the washers, hmmm......I think I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rmartin_
> <br />Outstanding! So you use a file to turn the washers, hmmm......I think I'll have to give it a go.



Word of warning:  Be prepared to lubricate (oil or water).


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen, Steven!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Here's how I turn washers with a file.
1. Drill the inside holes to the required size - did mine on the lathe
2. De-burr them.
3. Flat washers are NOT flat - sort them so they are all the same way round.
4. Stack them all together and slip them onto a piece of brass tube to keep them centred. 
5. Use any old slimline bushes so that the whole lot can be tightened up on the mandrel. (Or stack them on a nut and bolt)
6. Use a good file and while the washers are spinning, lightly hold the file on top of the washers and get them all flush with each other.
7. Just file one side more if you want them to taper in size. Don't mix them up when you come to glueing[xx(]

I don't lubricate ( Sorry Ed [:I] ) I want the tool to cut, not slide over the washers. But I do keep the file spotless by constant cleaning with a wire brush. Any filings clogging the file will put a deep gouge in the metal. Still on the lathe, clean them up with wet and dry ( Now lubricated )till all the scratches are gone.[]

Thanks again for all the cool comments.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem, Steve.  But you must turn fairly slowly.  I have tried filing washers and the heat built up pretty quickly.  (You will notice I have never posted anything using this technique - now you have a clue WHY!!)

Or your file is MUCH better than my HF model?????


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 2, 2008)

Steven-
In a site full of creative folk, your creations stand out.  I love the "mixed media" effect of many of your pens.  Great work as always!


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking pen. I agree about the Slimlines being underrated, they are my best sellers. I don't use the center band (unless the customer orders it with one) so my Slimlines don't look like Slimlines.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sharp and creative..as always- Chris


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 8, 2008)

You have done it again Steve. Brilliant!!


----------



## RONB (Jan 8, 2008)

Another great example of thinking outside the box. Good Job.[]


----------



## airrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks great Steve.

I make a few slimlines still, I just dont like how the cross refill skips when writing.


----------

